# Hold More Boost & Improved Throttle Response - Go Fast Bits DV+ Diverter Valve



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2013)

Wanted to post up for everyone and share some feedback from members on here as well as lots of happy customers over at GolfMk6Forum


FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE:

Improved Throttle Response and Ability to Hold Boost with Go Fast Bits New Dv+ Diverter Valve
The reviews are pouring in on the new Go Fast Bits DV+ Diverter Valve for 2.0T FSI & TSI engines. The factory stock diverter valve is weak and on tuned cars is unable to hold boost. By replacing the stock diverter valve with the GFB DV+, cars are able to effectively hold boost up to 30lbs all the while having an increased throttle response from the lightning fast valve actuation.



Common OE Problems:
•	On tuned cars, the diaphragm types are known to rupture, especially under increased boost.
•	The plastic piston-type leaks and doesn’t always close after a high-boost shift.

GFB has used a different approach to their design with the DV+ T9351 that solves these existing problems and improves the performance while making it an affordable option. By keeping the factory solenoid, it retains all the benefits of the stock system, and by replacing the valve parts with metal components it ensures strength and reliability.

Rather than using the solenoid to directly actuate the valve, they introduced a pilot-actuation that means the solenoid controls the air pressure that is used to open and close the piston allowing the DV+ to open and close reliably without ever exceeding the solenoid’s capability.






Here are some reviews from forum members:

_Well, that was probably the best mod I've done in a while. I don't know if I had a torn dv or what, but the car just felt super smooth, built boost quicker, and held more boost at top end. Pulled like a freight train on the highway with my methanol spraying. It seems to respond quicker between shifts as well. Basically it's better everywhere.

-Cryptic1911_

Bunch of other reviews over on GolfMK6Forum 

If you are looking to pick one up, head over to http://www.moddedeuros.com/products/go-fast-bits-dv-diverter-valve-2-0t-fsi-tsi-engines


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Wanted to post up for everyone and share some feedback from members on here as well as lots of happy customers over at GolfMk6Forum
> 
> 
> FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE:
> ...


Sub'd

Looks promising


----------



## Reallyslowrio (Oct 1, 2012)

I spent about half of my day reading about this on various forums. I'm getting tuned tomorrow, and this is going to be ordered next week. 

I've read nothing but good things, and hope to keep the trend going.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2013)

Reallyslowrio said:


> I spent about half of my day reading about this on various forums. I'm getting tuned tomorrow, and this is going to be ordered next week.
> 
> I've read nothing but good things, and hope to keep the trend going.


Sounds good. Let us know if we can be of any help


----------



## GTI2Slow (Jun 23, 2007)

Never heard of the OEM piston type valve leaking boost.


----------



## xtravbx (May 21, 2005)

GTI2Slow said:


> Never heard of the OEM piston type valve leaking boost.



That makes 2 of us. Though apparently it does more than just prevents leaks? 

Watch the vid tell me what you think. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## big_c02 (Mar 7, 2013)

If one had a diaphragm type valve installed that was not torn - would we still see a performance increase?


----------



## mrbikle (Jul 2, 2005)

I am assuming this will work with relocation adapters like this?
http://www.atpturbo.com/mm5/merchan...tp&Product_Code=ATP-VVW-212&Category_Code=FSI


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2013)

big_c02 said:


> If one had a diaphragm type valve installed that was not torn - would we still see a performance increase?


Here is a perfect example of someone going from a diaphragm type to the GFB. Hyde did a great writeup
http://www.golfmk6.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1400403&postcount=1



mrbikle said:


> I am assuming this will work with relocation adapters like this?
> http://www.atpturbo.com/mm5/merchan...tp&Product_Code=ATP-VVW-212&Category_Code=FSI


Yes as this retains the factory solenoid. Install instructions are below if you want to see how you put it together 
http://www.gfb.com.au/phocadownload/t9351 instructions.pdf


----------



## edarre (May 18, 2006)

I have the forged dv spacer, will I still be able to use that with this?

Thank you!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2013)

edarre said:


> I have the forged dv spacer, will I still be able to use that with this?
> 
> Thank you!


All that is is a spacer. So as long as the bolts are long enough than yes.

Someone actually just asked that over on golfmk6 if you want to see what those people are saying
http://golfmk6.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1423082#post1423082


----------



## glifahrenheitcameron (Sep 14, 2011)

Neat opcorn:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2013)

Still have more of these if anyone else wants one. Have been moving these like crazy lately.

Feel free to email us with any questions [email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2013)

Bump. Bunch of vortex members jumping on this. Let us know if anyone else has questions [email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2013)

bump. had the chance to meetup with Go Fast Bits while out at SEMA. great bunch of guys who truly care about their products


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2013)

ttt...still selling a ton of these


----------



## jasso86 (Sep 22, 2010)

*A3 Sedan 1.8T*

This suits the new 1.8T 3rd gen on a A3 Sedan right?

If I understood correctly, this WILL bring benefits even if not flashed right?

Have you installed this on a new 3rd gen engine?

Regards,


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2013)

jasso86 said:


> This suits the new 1.8T 3rd gen on a A3 Sedan right?
> 
> If I understood correctly, this WILL bring benefits even if not flashed right?
> 
> ...


We have not test fitted this yet on one but it should fit. In regards to the benefits, yes it will benefit stock applications as it improves throttle response


----------



## advash (Aug 27, 2002)

I have an 06 GLI Jetta, no idea what revision I would have in the car for a DV. Is there any advantage to buying a newer revision DV and then installing the GFB? or is the solinod basically the same with different plunger stuff on the VW revisions?

David


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2013)

advash said:


> I have an 06 GLI Jetta, no idea what revision I would have in the car for a DV. Is there any advantage to buying a newer revision DV and then installing the GFB? or is the solinod basically the same with different plunger stuff on the VW revisions?
> 
> David


You would just install the GFB with your current setup. For stock cars you will see an improvement in throttle response but the part really shines on modded cars


----------



## SCIROCCO SPEED (Dec 6, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Are very many modded cars having trouble with the stock DV holding pressure?


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

Hi, Iam interested on this DV+.

I have both diaphgragm and piston type DV's. Currently using the rev. D.

Wich one is better to install this to?

Also the piston rev. D diverter is known to leak?


----------



## advash (Aug 27, 2002)

I just installed one, love it my broken one was leaking bad. Basically all the bad stuff is replaced the solenoid as I understand it is fine from vw.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2013)

ttt. still in stock and still sending a ton of these out the door every week


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2013)

Figured we would bump this as its been a while and we have sold hundreds of these since than. If you haven't checked out the DV+, take a look and let us know if you have any questions


http://www.moddedeuros.com/products/go-fast-bits-dv-diverter-valve-2-0t-fsi-tsi-engines


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2013)

bump...still selling a ton of these each week


----------

